# TR PARK ELK HUNT



## trappermrd

So what is the deal with the TR PARK ELK HUNT ? Are they allowing hunters to hunt elk or are they going with sharp shooters ? how to do you apply ? when does season start ? marty


----------



## oldfireguy

I just received a document CD of the Final EIS for the TR Elk Management Plan. While the ROD (record of Decision) has not yet been issued, it looks like the Preferred Alternative will be comprised of a combination of techniques that may be used to reduce herd population. First effort will include reduction by hunting. The document describes 5 teams (each with a team leader and 4 hunters) who will harvest cows only. The hunters must commit to a week (M-F), at the end of which they wil be replaced by a new team.

As I read the document, IF NDGF decides to participate as a partner agency, then they will decide on meat distribution to charities, tribal governments or other non-profit groups, and the "hunters" may receive a portion. If NDGF chooses to not be a partner, then all meat will go to the charities, tribes, and other non-profit groups. Hunters would not receive a portion without NDGF participation .......again, this is only my understanding of the document.

Hunter requirements will include being physically fit, willing to commit to a week's effort, demonstrated shooting proficiency, and ability to navigate in the wilds of the park. There may be additional requirements.

I did not see any instructions as to how hunters will apply.


----------



## KEN W

One other thing....at the advisory board meeting......the GNF said it would be open to any US citizen since it is a federal park.


----------



## barebackjack

oldfireguy said:


> I just received a document CD of the Final EIS for the TR Elk Management Plan. While the ROD (record of Decision) has not yet been issued, it looks like the Preferred Alternative will be comprised of a combination of techniques that may be used to reduce herd population. First effort will include reduction by hunting. The document describes 5 teams (each with a team leader and 4 hunters) who will harvest cows only. The hunters must commit to a week (M-F), at the end of which they wil be replaced by a new team.
> 
> As I read the document, IF NDGF decides to participate as a partner agency, then they will decide on meat distribution to charities, tribal governments or other non-profit groups, and the "hunters" may receive a portion. If NDGF chooses to not be a partner, then all meat will go to the charities, tribes, and other non-profit groups. Hunters would not receive a portion without NDGF participation .......again, this is only my understanding of the document.
> 
> Hunter requirements will include being physically fit, willing to commit to a week's effort, demonstrated shooting proficiency, and ability to navigate in the wilds of the park. There may be additional requirements.
> 
> I did not see any instructions as to how hunters will apply.


Doesnt sound much like a "hunt" to me.

Still better than the alternative though.


----------



## trappermrd

SAD..... How can the Goverment with a straight face ask hunters to harvest Elk and not get any of the meat ? This is one of the primary reason people hunt. What a joke. ND DNR and Federal Goverement natural resource employees needs to do a better job sticking up for us hunters. How many of these agency employees would be employeed if not for hunters. marty


----------



## oldfireguy

Uh....guys....it is not a "hunt". The NPS is not seeking an opportunity to provide a recreational hunting experience. It is seeking a viable method to reduce elk numbers and stabilize the population. This is definitely not for the "hunter" who wants to set up a blind or stalk his once-in-a-lifetime trophy. 
Another requirement will be the use of non-lead bullets.
Has anyone heard if NDGF will be a "partner" in this effort? That seems to be the only way for volunteers to receive a portion of the harvested meat.


----------



## trappermrd

If it is not going to be a recreation hunt were hunters can utlize the meat why should anyone participate other than sharpshooters ? Why would some one give up 1 week of of there time ( vacation ) to do the job of a state sharp shooter who gets paid to shoot a elk ? I dont see it as a plus for a hunter to participate in the hunt . Will a person who participates in the hunt really be called a sharp shooter ?. I am thinking about participateing and writing the whole hunt off of my taxes because i am donating the meat to charity. Maybe i will buy a new gun, new truck, etc and write it off my taxes this year.. I shot the animal not the state and donated the meat to charity. $100.00 per pound sounds about right. marty


----------



## AdamFisk

You know, when it's all said and done with I won't be surprised if a lot of us had wished it went the sharpshooters route, my self included....They are going to make this so miserable for everybody involved, that it wouldn't even be worth it. I haven't been following this as closely lately, the last I read, the volunteers could keep the meat. Has that changed? Really, if a person can't keep the meat, why participate in this elk shoot? Let the sharpshooters have at her and gurantee the results wanted by the park.


----------



## superdad

oke: i agree with the trapper.. if the DNR would properly manage the game and issue residents tags and give "us" the chance to manage the numbers maybe an elk tag wouldnt have to be a once in a lifetime event. instead of paying more of our hard earned dollars to a group of office jockies to sit around and "dream" up ways to reduce the heard :sniper: maybe the government can just issue the "charities" some gift cards for hamburger at the local grocery store and let us keep the meat.

all in all any chance to hunt elk is hard to pass up and it will be interesting to see how this pans out and if it will turn into a fair resolution or if the all mighty dollar will ultimately drive the result..


----------



## KEN W

AdamFisk said:


> You know, when it's all said and done with I won't be surprised if a lot of us had wished it went the sharpshooters route, my self included....They are going to make this so miserable for everybody involved, that it wouldn't even be worth it. I haven't been following this as closely lately, the last I read, the volunteers could keep the meat. Has that changed? Really, if a person can't keep the meat, why participate in this elk shoot? Let the sharpshooters have at her and gurantee the results wanted by the park.


Evidently there has been a misconception by people......I was at an advisory meeting and Commissioner Steinwand said the ND GNF will most likely partner with the Park Service.5 hunters on a team will go after cow elk only.There will be park service employees with each group.You will "hunt" for 1 week and kill every elk designated by the employee.

If the GNF does partner,each hunter will be allowed to keep the meat from 1 elk.The rest will be donated.You must commit to the whole week,Pass a sharpshooter test and be in good physical condition.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

This isn't a hunt, it never was going to be a hunt, it is a culling operation. People need to get this idea of a hunt out of your minds. I don't even think the park service is going to be calling it a hunt.

Volunteers will be placed into teams of 5 who will be told which animals to shoot. The meat from said animals will be turned over to the GNF which will distibute the meat to charities and Indian tribes. The meat from one animal will be given to the volunteer.

I really don't understand why the Park service could not come up with a real legitimate hunt. Lottery off a select number of tags, close the park to visitors for a couple weeks and let the hunters do their job. I mean how many people actually visit the park in December anyway?


----------



## barebackjack

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I really don't understand why the Park service could not come up with a real legitimate hunt. Lottery off a select number of tags, close the park to visitors for a couple weeks and let the hunters do their job. I mean how many people actually visit the park in December anyway?


No other reason than they just plain didnt want to.


----------



## Plainsman

barebackjack said:


> HUNTNFISHND said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't understand why the Park service could not come up with a real legitimate hunt. Lottery off a select number of tags, close the park to visitors for a couple weeks and let the hunters do their job. I mean how many people actually visit the park in December anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> No other reason than they just plain didnt want to.
Click to expand...

From the time I started federal service in 1971 to when I retired a couple of years ago I noticed a steady influx of people that think they work for the fuzzy little animals and not the taxpayer.


----------



## xdeano

This is going to be a logistics nightmare for park employees in my opinion. I sure know that I wouldn't want to be working for the park service.

I have several problems with their proposed plan.

1. They'll be a "Volunteer park employee" So who fits the bill when one of them falls off the side of a butte or has a heart attack on Park service land?

2. Who is going to be packing out the animals? They have to be packed out pretty quick so not to spoil all the meat. No part of the animals can be left in the park so quartering the meat is out of the question. They had proposed bringing in professional meat packers with mules to haul the meat, talk about some money spent there.

I have a few more problems with they way they spend the money too.

Here is a better solution, they do herd roundups every few years for bison, why can't they do the same thing with elk? Get the chopper in, round them up, do a quick health check, cull the old females while their in the shoot, let the younger ones go after they get the shots or what ever they need done and load the culled ones on a flat bed and let the public pay $20 bucks for an animal and it's there's. Granted the cost of the chopper will be a bit, but it will be quicker and with a lot less money and man hours spent.

just my thoughts.

xdeano


----------



## oldfireguy

Information on how to apply for the elk "hunt" at TRNP will be posted on their website on Monday the 19th.
I think that is: http://www.nps.gov/thro


----------



## xdeano

Did anyone on here pull a tag? Or know anyone who did? I guess there was around 14,000 applications for 250 animals. crazy!

xdeano


----------



## huntin1

One of the guys on my shift got drawn. He's trying to figure out when I will let him take vacation.....I'm holding out for a few elk steaks. :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------

